# African Leaffish



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I bought one at about the size of a quarter today. Just curious, but what do these guys eat?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

is it cool looking?? I have never seen one, maybe some pics if you have a digi cam?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

_Polycentropsis abbreviata_ eats live fish almost exclusively but will occasionally take worms, small ghost shrimp or insect larvae (like mosquito larvae). You might be lucky and have one that will eat live brine shrimp. Most of them (but not all) will starve to death before they'll eat anything that isn't actively trying to avoid being eaten.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Leaf Fish


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The fish pictured above is the South American Leaf Fish, _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_. The African Leaf Fish, while related, isn't quite the same. Here's a link to a couple of good pictures of _Polycentropsis abbreviata_, the African Leaf Fish.

http://www.jjphoto.dk/fish_archive/aquariu..._abbreviata.htm


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I got the little sucker to eat blackworms last night. So all is dandy in Neverland.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

should eat live foods. like worms, feeders, and stuff like that.
good luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> The fish pictured above is the South American Leaf Fish, _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_. The African Leaf Fish, while related, isn't quite the same.


 Oh cool I didnt know there was different species of leaf fish. Thanks


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

those thing look amazing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there was a great feeding vid of them somewhere
they are awesome


----------



## bathking (Jan 6, 2005)

[quote name='Fruitbat' date='May 19 2004, 07:45 AM']
The fish pictured above is the South American Leaf Fish, _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_.

Can fruitbat or anyone else give any tips on how to keep and feed these? Thanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bathking said:


> Fruitbat said:
> 
> 
> > The fish pictured above is the South American Leaf Fish, _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_.
> ...


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just out of sheer curiosity...where did you get your 'African Leaf Fish'?? If it was at PetsMart then you probably don't have a leaf fish. I noticed a few weeks ago that PetsMart is selling the Leopard Bush Fish (_Ctenopoma acutirostre_) as an 'African Spotted Leaf Fish'. _Ctenopoma_ species are among my favorites and if this is indeed what you have then feeding will be very easy because they'll eat almost any 'meaty' food like frozen bloodworms, frozen or freeze-dried shrimp, frozen beef heart, Hikari Carnivore Pellets, some flake foods and, of course, smaller fish. Like the 'true' Leaf Fish, _Ctenopoma acutirostre_ is an ambush hunter. It even has transparent pectoral fins and a transparent tail like the 'true' Leaf Fish.

This is a young adult Leopard Bush Fish (_Ctenopoma acutirostre_):










If that is NOT the fish you have then you may indeed have gotten ahold of a real 'African Leaf Fish' (_Polycentropsis abbreviata_) or if you're REALLY lucky, _Afronandus sheljuzhkoi_. Like their South American cousins (_Monocirrhus polyacanthus_ and _Polycentrus schomburgki_) and their Asian cousins (_Nandus_ sp.) these fish are members of the Nandid family. Unfortunately, as I mentioned before, the 'true' Leaf Fish are almost strictly fish eaters...and living fish at that. As for keeping them....the African Leaf Fish doesn't need exceptionally soft or acidic water and will probably get along just fine in your regular aquarium water as long as it isn't excessivly hard and alkaline. They are ambush hunters and prefer a tank with a heavily-planted area which is where they'll do most of their hanging about and hunting.

Hope this helps!

-Joe


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh my god... I remember posting here last year.









My polyacanthus ate only live fish and ghost shrimp. I fed 3-4 times a week with as much as they could eat. Dont feed guppies because they are prone to carry TB, easily transmited to the polyacanthus. I have a couple compilation videos of mine eating but nowhere to host. oh well heres a picture.


----------

